# Trouble with bed slide out supports?



## wannabeoutbacker (Nov 10, 2004)

We are considering buying the 28RS-S and I am now concerned because I have heard there are major problems with the supports that hold up the queen slide out bed. I was told they start to bend over time and that there are several lawsuits pending and Keystone is redesigning the supports. Now the funny part ...all this info came from the K-Z salesperson showing us the Frontier. 
Is there anyone that has had trouble or is this all part of the KZ sales pitch.
Are there any other "big" issues or problems with the Outback? Hope not... I really want it bad!
Thanks


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds like a sales pitch to me. I have never heard of a problem with the supports, and mine are certainly not causing a problem. Keystone has changed them slightly on the newer models but nothing drastic.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a 26rs and have had no problems at all with my slide. It sounds like he wanted to sell you a KZ. Most of the problems I heard about were leak issues which have been resolved over the last 3 years. And lets not forget the reversed labels for the tanks. Go for the Outback.
John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with JohnL. I am a pretty big guy at 250+, and I haven't noticed any problems with mine.

I Googled a bunch of different keywords, and the only specific lawsuit I could find dealing with any Thor company (Keystones parent company) was involving a patent issue on a bus design. I did find mention of the typical "lemon law" type lawsuits that all manufacturers deal with, but nothing specific.

I don't recall anyone here having a specific problem with the rear queen support bars. One or two people I think may have had problems with the slide alignment, but that appears to have been readily rectified by dealers under warranty.

If you are still concerned, I would ask this K-Z dealer for some documention on the suit in question, and if he is unable to produce it, than I think you will have your answer.

Personnally, I don't trust a dealer that openly bad mouths a competitor, be it another dealership, or another brand. It's just not good business if you ask me.

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Have had none, nor have I heard of any situations with the bed slide supports. I understand that they should hold up to 500# without a problem.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That guy is just talkin' @#%$.
There are no problems with the slide support bars on the OUTBACKS.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is little to no chance that the bed supports would fail under normal use. It sounds like a sales pitch. I agree with the comment above about asking for documentation, without, it is just a bad sales practice.

As they say, you can tell when most used car salesmen are telling a lie by how often they open their mouth and it sounds like your dealer was a used car salesman!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Rear slide is rated for 1000# according to a letter Jolly got (see this  post).

I would avoid that sales person and possibly the dealer - if they are making unsupported assertions on some other products, how good will their word be when the sale is complete and you need service. Caution with the dealer (I don't want to unjustly charge the dealer because they might not know the salesman is using these tactics), might want to ask another salesperson or their business manager.

Good luck and welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

No problems with our 28 rss. I've read 'over there' how the KZ folks tend to lean on the fact that KZ patented their slide mechanism. That's great & I'm sure it works fine but I don't think they have the market cornered in good design. I've spent the last 15 yrs in the other dreaded profession...insurance sales. Anyone with a sliver of integrity will not bash a competitor even if there is a problem. As for someone who would say something that negative without even a hint of support...well, that just stinks. I would certainly consider this in my decision making process.

Good luck in whatever you end up doing.

TM 4


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I guess I am the only one that has had any issues







My support poles were not the issue however.

On about the 4th time I pulled the slide out, the mount that attaches to the queen slide (the mount that has the roller wheel on it) broke right off and the slide "fell" onto the support pole (a big 2" fall







). Turns out the thing was attached by 4 small sheet metal screws (the ones they use everywhere in the camper).

I fixed it myself using two 3/8" hex bolts (drilled straight through to the other side of the slide lip. I did this upgrade to the other side (1 of the sheet metal screws had already had it's head snap off when I pulled the mount cover to do the job).

I don't have a picture of the mod but would recommend members to pull the plastic cap off the mount and inspect for broken screws or possibly re-inforce like I did.

Other than that, I have had no concerns about the slide.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have had no problems at all with my slide supports. I agree with the others about this type of sales practice. KZ has a fine product and I don't think anyone here would dispute that fact. Just so you know, the person that designed the Frontier for KZ created the Outback as well so you will find they are similar in many ways.

This is a big purchase so good luck in whatever you decide and I think most if not all on this site would recommend that you take great care in making sure your dealer is on the up and up. A good relationship with a good dealer is critical.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my two cents, too. I have the 26RS and have only been camping a couple of times, but have had no problems with my bed support rails--the bed slides in and out easily and seems to support me (us) well.

And I'm glad they are strong because I'm a big boy!! 260#.. and my wife is larger than petite (is that the correct way to say she's not a size 8 any more). We've noticed no problems to date.

Enjoy your Outback!

Mark


----------



## wannabeoutbacker (Nov 10, 2004)

Many thanks for all of your input. We go back to the dealer to look at them again tonight.
Thanks again.
Deb


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That was very diplomatic Mark, but do you think she'll buy it?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep KZ folks gave me the same sales bit. They do have a good bed setup but frankly if it takes scare tactics to sell one something is wrong with the sales person.

Danny... curious where your campsite picture was taken at?


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Not to "pile-on", but yeah, that guy is dishing it out. Can't really bash K-Z for that though, that's just the dealer employing sub-standard salesman. I have to say the fellow that sold me my Outback didn't mind... er... stretching a bit to make a sale. Comes with the territory, I guess.

As for the slideout supports, I seriously doubt the support itself would have any trouble. It's essentially just two (very heavy duty) metal bars bolted together. Pretty hard to break, bend, or sag there. I've always figured the weakest point would be the rail that the slideout rides on in the interior of the rig (up on the ceiling). I've often looked at that and figured it would be the first point of failure. Not that I've seen any signs after 1 year of ownership and 13 trips though...

As for the K-Z, I did check out their design at the RV show and it looks very nice to me. Convenience-wise, it seems superior. You don't have to pull the bars out of your compartment and install them on the back of the rig before you extend, you just extend. Seemed pretty nice.

Chet.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I guess I should go over to K-Z's websight and look at what everyone is talking about...we never saw any of them before we bought the Outback.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I saw the KZ supports at a campground once. It does look like a more convenient system. I guess that's why they patented it.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I keep my bikes under the slidout and that keeps them out of the weather and keeps them dry. Can't do that with a KZ.









The second time I was out in my Outback I had a Frontier owner stop by and ask if they could tour my TT. They came out saying how much better they liked the interior of the Outback over the KZ. The Ouback is much lighter inside and just made us feel more at home then the KZ and that was one of the reasons we liked the Outback a bit more.

I have heard nothing but good comments about KZ however.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just to re-inforce what the others already have mentioned. No issues at all with the rear slide. Find another sales person.

I also use it to store bikes, toys and firewood. It keeps things dry during rainny nights.

Thor


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Yguy, pic is from Kah-nee-ta resort, kind of near Madras. Definitely a different environment than the valley. They have a golf course, huge swimming pool / water slide, casino (kind of low key), and lots of hiking. We went in August and it was roasting hot every day, I think we spent 6 or 8 hours in the pool each day, definitely want your A/C working to camp there! The campgrounds were like 40$ a night but that included admission to waterpark which is a bit expensive as I recall. It had to be one of the nicest and well maintained places we have camped.

Danny


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Just to add my 2 cents, one of the guys that we camp with has the Frontier with the same 4 bunk plan as our 28RSS. Since we both purchased at the same time we have compared the two trailers many times. We have concluded that they are both good for different reasons.

We like the way that the rear bed slides out and is supported, we also like that there is a cabinets in the top of the sofa slide out, a fold up shelf over the dinette and a storage cabinet over the queen bed in the Frontier.

They like that the Outback has more ground clearance and that you can stand up in the bunkhouse and the way that the propane tanks and access to the batteries is set up in the Outback. It the Frontier the floor of the bunk house is flush with the bottom bunk to create a storage space under the floor.

We both like the white interior and better quality of the cabinet work in the Outback.

As far as the stability of the rear slide out goes we have found that they are the same. We have had no problems with the support arms or the overall operation of the slide.

Hope this helps with your decision,

Tom sunny


----------

